# Free Advertisement



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

over 7,00 hits on youtube and a underground artist wearing your shirt, he loves johnny cupcakes. SEIBEI i think he is wearing your shirt....  YouTube - GaTa shows off Johnny Cupcakes Shirts


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

hahah thats hot.. these people are just trying to make it happen.. gotta let the hustle and flow roll.. haahah


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think he is wearing 1 of his shirts.

Pretty cool that he's hyped about Johnny, but may be wearing Seibei...


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

The guy in that video has to be the most annoying person I've ever had the misfortunate of listening to for a minute and a half. Good to see him wearing a Seibei though


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

He sure likes his cupcakes!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

etctees said:


> The guy in that video has to be the most annoying person I've ever had the misfortunate of listening to for a minute and a half. Good to see him wearing a Seibei though


you are righ, man, know what I am sying , man. I mean man he should have had the camera not facing the window man, you know what I am saying, man..


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

for sure the guy is a little annoying. but for someone to love cupcakes and be wearing SEIBIE, he can't be that bad of a person.. SEIBIE is blowing up!!! know what what im saying mang!!!


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

hahah, radddd. GaTa is a pretty nice dude, from the little bits of emails we've kicked back and forth.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

That's a lot of views of your design, David.

Too bad he didn't throw a plug for you in there, too!


----------



## LjD (Nov 11, 2006)

davide throw a comment on this video, "hey nice shirt, who made that?" and then responde with another name "i think its made by SEIBEI, they make dope shirts!!"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

LjD said:


> davide throw a comment on this video, "hey nice shirt, who made that?" and then responde with another name "i think its made by SEIBEI, they make dope shirts!!"


Sounds like a shady way to promote yourself.


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

badalou said:


> you are righ, man, know what I am sying , man. I mean man he should have had the camera not facing the window man, you know what I am saying, man..


Badalou, I've never seen you post like this [know what I'm sayin'] ... so I figured I'd watch the video. Now, I already knew from the other posts that this was a mistake... and it was. So Badalou, I blame you for making me watch it.


----------

